# CYC - Cyclopharm Limited



## noobs (19 January 2007)

Cyclopharm's product Technegas was discovered in 1984. Since that time, more than 1,000 Technegas systems have been installed in hospitals throughout the world and more than 1.7 million Technegas patient studies have been completed.

Cyclopharm operations include the development and manufacture of medical and health care equipment in the niche market segment of nuclear medicine, with a specialisation in the areas of lung imaging and cardiac stress testing. Due to the specialised nature of its business, the company developed its products under a collaborative research program with a major teaching hospital and its nuclear physicist.

The manufacture of components for its medical equipment is outsourced with final assembly taking place at its custom designed facility, comprising clean environment laboratories and a packaging and manufacturing plant, adjacent to Australia's major nuclear research establishment at Lucas Heights, on the outskirts of Sydney.

Nuclear medicine is a widely accepted, safe, painless and cost effective way of gathering information on virtually every major organ system of the body that may otherwise be unavailable or require a more expensive and risky diagnostic test. In the USA alone, an estimated 10 - 12 million medical imaging and therapeutic procedures are performed each year.

* Listed Yesterday on the ASX, with an issue price of .30c closing at .385c.
Closed today at .047 up 25% 
Nuclear & Healthcare could be one to watch considering these industries are red hot at present.
Board Room Radio Link - http://www.brr.com.au/event/CYC/60126/18044/wmp/0s0qvq0cot


----------



## Halba (19 January 2007)

i don't buy this nuclear medicine


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> i don't buy this nuclear medicine



 Mate, are you saying you don't want to buy into the field, or that you don't believe it's a legitimate industry?


----------



## tibby (1 February 2007)

Has anybody out there been watching this one? Seems to be a lot of info available out there on the net regarding this company...John Sharman the managing director has been quoted stating that he expects a profit increase of at least 50%...
"_In 2006 we posted a profit of $2.1 million. In 2007 to31 December, we expect to post a result of at least $3.3 million, a better than 50% increase." _ 

Its main product -Technegas has regulatory approval for sale in 49 countries and they are still seeking approval from the FDA to enter the US market

I'm keeping my eye on this one- waiting for the dust to settle from its whirlwind thru the first couple of days...

Check out the company website or just search cyclopharm--there seems to be some good info out there. 

www.cyclopharm.com/au


----------



## tibby (1 February 2007)

Still reading up on this company!! Thought this might be of importance.....from the June 2006  Interim Financial Report (available on its website www.cyclopharm.com/au) With completed clinical studies and FDA approval in the first half of 2007- and sales commencing in the US in early 2008, --3 yrs of operations in the US will generate double the revenue it is producing now from the rest of the world (based on a 10% market share in the US)......


----------



## Go Nuke (14 February 2007)

Gee...this mob aren't moving too far are they  

Spose its only new. But i hope they pick it up a bit in the comming months.

Anyone got any views?


----------



## Go Nuke (26 February 2007)

Going from bad to worse so far


----------



## Go Nuke (19 March 2007)

Am I the only Noob who has shares in this company??


----------



## Go Nuke (2 April 2007)

Hey Hey...well well..
Buyers comming in...finally!
MACD looks like its crossed.

I know its just on the back of a good report though.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070402/pdf/00708099.pdf

I'll hold on and see what happens.
Not been impressed so far.
Bought in at a stupis 42c


----------



## Go Nuke (2 April 2007)

Halba said:


> i don't buy this nuclear medicine




I buy everything Nuclear Halba mate!
LOL.


----------



## Nortorious (11 March 2015)

Just came across the chart for this one as it has been on my watchlist since 28th of Feb (when I completed a scan of the market).

Chart below.

Seems primed to continue upwards given the force (volume) behind the recent move and that of today's action. From a risk management point of view, my stop if I was to trade this would mean a fairly large risk % on the stock so would position size accordingly relative to my overall portfolio (to not risk more than 3% on this trade).

Have identified for Pav's thread that Peter2 is carrying on and will be interested on any thoughts.

The chart below is the weekly which I prefer to trade from (as it doesn't distract from my day job and I can manage using EOD data).


----------



## peter2 (11 March 2015)

Good that you are looking at weekly charts. This one certainly qualifies as a weekly break-out opportunity. 

The first question I ask is where is a tested support level that I can use a a stop loss position. On the weekly chart it seems to be about 0.25. That is a long way away from an entry at 0.63. 

I then look at the daily chart to see if there is a closer price level to use. 

The daily chart shows me quite clearly that there is no volume traded in this stock for many days. I can't possibly trade this company's shares as there is insufficient volume for me. 

All I'm saying is that there is no low risk trading opp in this chart for me even if their price goes to $100.


----------



## Nortorious (12 March 2015)

peter2 said:


> Good that you are looking at weekly charts. This one certainly qualifies as a weekly break-out opportunity.
> 
> The first question I ask is where is a tested support level that I can use a a stop loss position. On the weekly chart it seems to be about 0.25. That is a long way away from an entry at 0.63.
> 
> ...




Agree totally Peter. I's a high risk opportunity and If I was to trade it, my position would be relatively small. My stop goes below the 30WWMA after the last highest bar (prior to the current bar). In this case it would be just below $0.40. Which means it is still high risk...

I personally wouldn't trade this as a staple trading opportunity, but interesting for the Pav thread to consider.


----------



## finicky (17 September 2020)

Massive increase and big volume lift today
Is it covid related? Haven't looked at announcements yet.
Not Held


----------



## Miner (20 April 2022)

Purely academic research on CYC seeing only 6 transactions today 20 April, and reporting
FULL YEAR 2021 RECORD REVENUES SUPPORT PIPELINE EXPANSION,   PREPARATIONS FOR USFDA REGULATORY APPROVAL AND DIVIDENDS   Radiopharmaceutical company, Cyclopharm Limited (ASX: CYC) today announced results for the financial year ending 31 December 2021. The results include record sales revenue of $17.70 million, despite persistent disruption from COVID 19 throughout the year, and a 0.5 cents per share final dividend. Key features of the 2021 Financial Year results include:  Record Sales revenue of $17.70 million, up 20.6% on the prior year. 

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=0007eLXJwpi9izknZsFZ8rd8cPDX


----------

